# [solved] No sound on a new install

## Jebbe9

I switched to gentoo a little over a week ago and I've been battling with this issue ever since. I've got pulseaudio and alsautils installed and I have my user in the audio group.

Things I've tried:

1. Building every single pin controller directly in to the kernel.

2. Building every HD-Audio option in to the kernel and as a module.

3. Remerging pulseaudio with: USE="alsa alsa-plugin caps dbus udev -realtime" emerge -1 media-sound/pulseaudio

Here is some useful information:

My USE flags in make.conf:

```
USE="-cups -emacs -wayland -qt4 -qt5 -gtk -gnome -consolekit -systemd -kde pulseaudio X elogind alsa"
```

lspci

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 30

        Region 0: Memory at f7310000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GP106 High Definition Audio Controller

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at f7080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: <access denied>

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config 

```

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK_INPUT_DEV=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_COMPONENT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL_NHLT=y

```

Arch Live CD Modules:

```

snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hda_codec_generic

snd_hda_codec_hdmi

snd_hda_intel

snd_intel_dspcfg

snd_usb_audio

snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core

snd_soc_core

```

pulseaudio -vvv

```

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted

D: [pulseaudio] core-rtclock.c: Timer slack is set to 50 us.

I: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Failed to acquire high-priority scheduling: Permission denied

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: This is PulseAudio 13.0

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compilation host: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compilation CFLAGS: -march=haswell -O2 -pipe -Wall -W -Wextra -Wno-long-long -Wno-overlength-strings -Wunsafe-loop-optimizations -Wundef -Wformat=2 -Wlogical-op -Wsign-compare -Wformat-security -Wmissing-include-dirs -Wformat-nonliteral -Wpointer-arith -Winit-self -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wfloat-equal -Wmissing-prototypes -Wredundant-decls -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-noreturn -Wshadow -Wendif-labels -Wcast-align -Wstrict-aliasing -Wwrite-strings -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-common -fdiagnostics-show-option -fdiagnostics-color=auto

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running on host: Linux x86_64 5.4.80-gentoo-r1 #12 SMP Mon Feb 1 08:38:08 EET 2021

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Found 4 CPUs.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Page size is 4096 bytes

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compiled with Valgrind support: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in valgrind mode: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in VM: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running from build tree: no

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: Optimized build: yes

D: [pulseaudio] main.c: FASTPATH defined, only fast path asserts disabled.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Machine ID is d5eb24555fe137c30fbb3b06600f22b6.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Session ID is c1.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Using runtime directory /run/user/1000/pulse.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Using state directory /home/jere/.config/pulse.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Using modules directory /usr/lib64/pulse-13.0/modules.

I: [pulseaudio] main.c: Running in system mode: no

E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.

```

aplay -l

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC887-VD Analog [ALC887-VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

alsamixer:

https://postimg.cc/MXsJkcvm

pavucontrol:

https://i.postimg.cc/VNJtjyPG/pavucontrol.png

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Jebbe9 on Sat Feb 06, 2021 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Hi please try

```

killall pulseaudio ###OR

pulseaudio -k 

pulseaudio --start

###IF that doesnt fix it invoke verbosely

pulseaudio -vvv

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Lets start at the beginning. The PCI end of your kernel looks OK. What about the CODEC end?

That is not shown by lspci.

Make friends with wgetpaste and put your entire kernel .config file onto a pastebin site. Post the link you get back.

What do you have in /proc/asound/devices ?

----------

## Jebbe9

Thanks, it's good to be here.

Here is the kernel config file:

https://dpaste.com/67RZVFKK6

And for /proc/asound/devices

```

 1:        : sequencer

  2: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

  3: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

  4: [ 0- 2]: digital audio capture

  5: [ 0- 0]: hardware dependent

  6: [ 0]   : control

  7: [ 1- 3]: digital audio playback

  8: [ 1- 7]: digital audio playback

  9: [ 1- 8]: digital audio playback

 10: [ 1- 9]: digital audio playback

 11: [ 1- 0]: hardware dependent

 12: [ 1]   : control

 33:        : timer

```

Edit: For some reason now my pavucontrol shows only "dummy output". I find that it changes between dummy output and the GP106 one randomly (between reboots?).Last edited by Jebbe9 on Tue Feb 02, 2021 11:53 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

/proc/asound/devices looks good. It shows that you have two sound cards and card 0, device 0 is your analogue speaker output. That will be used by default.

Card 1 is your video card. 

In your pavucontrol image, you were showing the Video card sound settings but in the alsamixer image, you showed the default sound card.

Which sound card do you want to use?

You have kernel support for the REALTEK and SI3054 analogue codecs.

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y
```

Why do you think you have one of those?

Lastly, pulseaudio is a wrapper around ALSA. Until ALSA works, pulseaudio cannot.

-- edit --

All of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

would be good to see. Your kernel has 

```
# CONFIG_PINCTRL is not set
```

which can be a bad thing on a laptop sice there are options in that menu used for subsystem power control.

----------

## Jebbe9

I'd like to use the Intel soundcard.

And the ALSA section in the Gentoo Wiki said to build in the support for REALTEK and SI3054 codecs, so I thought they were necessary.

lspci -nnk

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller [8086:0c00] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller [1462:7817]

        Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller [8086:0c01] (rev 06)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI [8086:8c31] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI [1462:7817]

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:8c3a] (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller [1462:7817]

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 [8086:8c2d] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI [1462:7817]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller [8086:8c20] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller [1462:d817]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:8c10] (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 [8086:8c14] (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 [8086:8c16] (rev d5)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 [8086:8c26] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI [1462:7817]

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation B85 Express LPC Controller [8086:8c50] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] B85 Express LPC Controller [1462:7817]

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] [8086:8c02] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] [1462:7817]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:8c22] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [1462:7817]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] [10de:1c02] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GP106 [GeForce GTX 1060 3GB] [3842:6162]

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GP106 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:10f1] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GP106 High Definition Audio Controller [3842:6162]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0c)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1462:7817]

04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002e] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:30a4]

        Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

And I'm on a desktop so I think the kernel option isn't needed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

The only driver you are missing is 

```
# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set
```

for your

```
00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation B85 Express LPC Controller [8086:8c50] (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] B85 Express LPC Controller [1462:7817] 
```

Things like sensors are attached to that bridge. I don't think it matters for sound.

For codecs, you need the codec driver for your motherboard. That varies by motherboard and even manufacturing day to manufacturing day. Realtek is popular.

What does 

```
grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec*
```

tell?

```
$ grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec*

Codec: VIA VT1708S
```

so I need the VIA codec driver. Configure the codec(s), there can be more than one, fitted to your system.

-- edit --

```
$ grep -i codec /proc/asound/card*/codec*
```

 will list all your codecs.

----------

## Jebbe9

Alright, I set the missing kernel option.

And here:

```

$ grep -i codec /proc/asound/card0/codec*

Codec: Realtek ALC887-VD

```

```

$ grep -i codec /proc/asound/card*/codec*

/proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: Realtek ALC887-VD

/proc/asound/card1/codec#0:Codec: Nvidia GPU 84 HDMI/DP

```

Edit: Just realized I wouldn't have had to run it twice.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Your sound settings look good.

Do you have a /var/lib/alsa/asound.state file?

If so, please put the content onto a pastebin. Its all your mixer settings as preserved by alsa, over reboots.

----------

## Jebbe9

Nope, I do not have one.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Lets remove pulseaudio, make alsa work, then you can put back pulseaudio if you really want to.

Do 

```
emerge -cv  pulseaudio
```

This will remove pulseaudio or tell you what depends on in it.

Will will break those things in the next step.

If pulseaudio or gone. Good. If not 

```
emerge -C  pulseaudio
```

will rip it out regardless and break audio for the packages listed above.

Now we can see what ALSA in doing and fix that.

Add alsasound to the default runlevel and do 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Run 

```
alsamixer -c0
```

It will show lots of sliders with switches beneath. The switches should all show

```
[MM]
```

 for Muted. If not set them all to {MM}.

You may need to scroll right, several times.

Find Master, Front and PCM. Unmute them 

```
[OO] 
```

for open and set the sliders to about 70%. That is expected to get sound out of the line out jack. Usually lime green.

Test with your favourite player, or speaker-test, which is free with ALSA.

If that works, fine. If not, do  

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

 to write /var/lib/alsa/asound.state then put it onto a pastebin.

----------

## Jebbe9

Removed pulseaudio, added alsasound to the default runlevel and started it.

This is what my alsamixer looks like:

https://i.postimg.cc/MpqTkYVY/alsamixer.jpg

No sound can be heard from the speaker-test even after restarting alsasound. Also I should've mentioned earlier but I'm using headphones.

asound.state file:

https://dpaste.com/9NEDJ88ZY

Edit: I also had the pulseaudio USE flag in the make.conf, so I removed it but I haven't recompiled @world as of yet. For some reason when I emerge @world to see what packages would be emerged, I see pulseaudio getting pulled in as "N". Is it so that portage tries to satisfy the packages that need pulseaudio so it pulls it in automatically?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Where are the headphones connected?

Until things work please use the line out (lime green) jack on the motherboard.

What impedance are your headphones? 

Low impedance will just work, they are small speakers. High impedance probably won't.

There are different ways to connect/detect headphones too. we can poke at those after you can hear sound.

```
   control.11 {

      iface MIXER

      name 'Headphone Playback Switch'

      value.0 false

      value.1 false
```

That says that your headphones are muted. That's not what alsamixer shows.

You don't have any digital outputs from your motherboard sound card. That helps.

Your codec is a Realtek ALC887-VD.  From /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/hd-audio/models.rst there are some machine or firmware specific model parameters you may need to use at module load lime.

See the list under 

```
ALC88x/898/1150/1220
```

As your snd_hda_intel is build in, testing is a reboot.  Add snd-hda-intel.model=<value> to the kernel command line. If you use grub, its a boot time edit. We are not there yet though.

-- edit --

Leave the pulseaudio USE flag in make.conf just now. As you say, portage realises its not installed and will reinstall it again to satisfy the pckages that are installed that depend on it. Hence its N for new.

----------

## Jebbe9

My headphones are HyperX cloud 2's and they were connected to the usb port on the back, but now they're on the lime green jack and I'm getting some sound output (finally) from speaker-test.

What comes to the list: https://i.postimg.cc/Kjp0JY8R/models.png I don't see anything that I could possibly benefit from, I could be wrong though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Oh dear. I keep saying, rule 1 assume nothing.

 *Quote:*   

> ... connected to the usb port on the back ...

 

USB devices are their own sound cards.  Everything I asked for and you showed, showed two sound cards and it was all self consistent.

I assumed that you were trying to use one of those cards. 

You need snd_usb_audio in the kernel for USB sound devices and you don't use your motherboard sound card at all.

You may need more.

Connect your USB headphones, run 

```
lsusb
```

 and post the output.

Sorry about that ... I should have asked.

----------

## Jebbe9

Haha, oh I had no idea they were two different things! Well I guess I should've mentioned it earlier. Its alright, I learned some stuff in the process.

lsusb:

```

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0951:16a4 Kingston Technology HyperX 7.1 Audio

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Drive

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c332 Logitech, Inc. G502 Proteus Spectrum Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1532:0216 Razer USA, Ltd BlackWidow X Chroma

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I actually tried building in the snd_usb_audio in the kernel yesterday, but then I removed it because I thought it had no effect.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

```
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0951:16a4 Kingston Technology HyperX 7.1 Audio 
```

Thats your headset.

startpage.com shows lots of problems with old kernels but nothing special.

Build  snd_usb_audio for your kernel, if its not there already :)

Reboot without the headset connected. Log in. Connect the headset.

Look in /proc/asound/devices and it should show soundcards 0, 1 and 2 with sound card 2 being your USB headset.

```
alsamixer -c2 
```

will show the controls for the headset ... if all is well.

If there are problems, put the output of dmesg onto a pastebin.

As the headset is sound card 2, it will not be used by default. For testing, speaker-test will need to be told to direct output to card 2.

----------

## Jebbe9

Yep, its showing in alsamixer. And /proc/asound/devices has those cards. Though no sound output from speaker-test, I tried with the following:

```
speaker-test -D surround71:Sound
```

And the output:

```

speaker-test 1.2.3

Playback device is surround71:Sound

Stream parameters are 48000Hz, S16_LE, 1 channels

Using 16 octaves of pink noise

Broken configuration for playback: no configurations available: Invalid argument

Setting of hwparams failed: Invalid argument

```

Here's my dmesg just in case:

https://dpaste.com/9H69GJL4C

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

```
[   53.170237] usb 3-3: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[   53.497503] usb 3-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0951, idProduct=16a4, bcdDevice= 0.10

[   53.497504] usb 3-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[   53.497505] usb 3-3: Product: HyperX Virtual Surround Sound

[   53.497506] usb 3-3: Manufacturer: Kingston

[   53.497507] usb 3-3: SerialNumber: 00000000

[   53.658087] input: Kingston HyperX Virtual Surround Sound Consumer Control as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.3/0003:0951:16A4.0006/input/input23

[   53.709269] input: Kingston HyperX Virtual Surround Sound as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.3/0003:0951:16A4.0006/input/input24

[   53.709302] hid-generic 0003:0951:16A4.0006: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.11 Device [Kingston HyperX Virtual Surround Sound] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input3
```

That's you headset being connected.

Its on a USB3 bus as its using xhci_hcd. Its detected as a USB HID device, that's a keyboard or pointer.

Startpage.com suggests moving it onto USB 2 or unplugging it and reconnecting it. I have no idea why that would work.

That group of messages should mention the  snd_usb_audio driver and that line is missing.

----------

## Jebbe9

In my .config:

```
CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y
```

Edit: Just to make sure I recompiled the kernel and rebooted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Check 

```
uname -a
```

The date/time is the build time of the running kernel.

----------

## Jebbe9

My date isn't configured correctly at this time, but I'm sure I just recompiled it a second ago by doing:

```
make && make modules_install && make install
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

There is a missing 

```
mount /boot
```

in there, sometime before the 

```
make install
```

Look in /boot now. Everything that make install does will be there but thats the /boot directory on the root filesystem.

Its usually empty. Is there a grub directory there?

The kernel need to go into the boot partition which needs to be mounted on /boot for kernel updates.

Do the 

```
mount /boot
```

 now and look is /boot again. It will be quite different.

Run the 

```
make install
```

 step and reboot.

----------

## Jebbe9

Here:

```

# ls /boot

config-5.4.92-gentoo      System.map-5.4.92-gentoo      vmlinuz-5.4.92-gentoo.old

config-5.4.92-gentoo.old  System.map-5.4.92-gentoo.old

grub                      vmlinuz-5.4.92-gentoo

# ls /boot/grub/

fonts  grub.cfg  grubenv  i386-pc  themes

```

I have a BIOS Boot partition, which is not declared in the fstab.

lsblk:

```

sdb      8:16   0 111.8G  0 disk

├─sdb1   8:17   0     3M  0 part

├─sdb2   8:18   0    16G  0 part [SWAP]

└─sdb3   8:19   0  95.8G  0 part /

```

```

 # mount /boot

mount: /boot: can't find in /etc/fstab.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

You don't have a separate /boot. That's rare today.

The bios_boot partition is used raw by grub2 when BIOS booting is used with a GPT partition table.

If the date/time in 

```
uname -a
```

isn't the build date/time you were expecting, either your system time is not correct.

Check with the 

```
date
```

command, or your new kernel is not being booted for some other reason, like its not the grub default, or its not in the grub menu at all.

From your earlier dmesg.

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 5.4.92-gentoo (root@gentoo) (gcc version 9.3.0 (Gentoo 9.3.0-r2 p4)) #6 SMP Wed Feb 3 12:10:54 EET 2021
```

At that time, you mere running build #6 of the 5.4.92-gentoo kernel and it was built at Wed Feb 3 12:10:54 EET 2021. That looks like today.

----------

## Jebbe9

I got confused regarding the /boot partition in the handbook so I wasn't sure whether or not I would need it. It only told me about the bios boot partition and the UEFI one if I remember correctly. So thats why I don't have one.

And yeah my system time is indeed incorrect, and my hwclock is one hour off.

Edit: Are there some major negative sides in not having a boot partition?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jebbe9,

Your BIOS time should be set to UTC. 

/etc/timezone should contain continent/city for your timezone. I have Europe/London

/etc/localtime is a copy of /usr/share/zoneinfo/<Continent>/<City>

That gets everything off on the right foot.

In addition, you can run ntp-client and ntpd to keep your system time correct.

WARNING: build systems depend on monotonic time. If your clock is fast and you step it backward, to not build anything until real time has caught up again. 

I

----------

## Jebbe9

my /etc/timezone is correct. I had the file /etc/adjtime which I used to attempt to configure the clock, which messed it up even more. So I deleted it and now the hwclock is correct. But still the system clock remains in EET.

Edit: I also checked that the BIOS is in the correct time.

----------

## Jebbe9

Tried building snd_usb_audio as a module and loading it with modprobe but its still the same output from the 

```
speaker-test surround71:Sound
```

----------

## Jebbe9

Finally! Got the sound working by removing the pulseaudio -flag and recompiling world (portage still pulled it in).

Thanks a bunch for the help!

----------

